# Spring into Summer Secret Exchange Signups



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Please read ALL the rules carefully before you sign up

# 1 The Chihuahua People site and Admin have no input in this exchange, it is run purely by members, therefore the site and Admin take no responsibility for any aspect of the exchange.

# 2 Sometimes someone does not receive a gift, you must be willing to take this risk when signing up, there is always someone who receives nothing it seems.

#3 You must be an active member & have at least 200 posts (or have sucessfully participated in an exchange before)

#4 I am asking that if you sign up multiple pets that you are required to send out multiple gifts.

#5 the deadline for signing up will be June 5th all names will be paired & pm'd out as soon as possible. 

#6 I am asking that all gifts be mailed out on or before June 30th

#7 I am doing different price catagories this time & as always homemade gifts are also welcome

If you are interested in joining please pm me you name, address, pets name, the price catagory you would like to be in & where you can ship to (U.S, UK, Ireland, Canada)

Price catagories are as followed.... $10.00, $20.00, $30.00


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Please put Evie on the list  $30 category. I will PM you our details. Thank you and thanks for running another Exchange!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I'd like to enter Baylee for her first exchange please :ngreet2: I'll PM you


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> I'd like to enter Baylee for her first exchange please :ngreet2: I'll PM you


awwww!!!! how sweet


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive added both Evie & Baylee


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wish I could but I only have 98 posts . Maybe next time!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

missy_r said:


> Wish I could but I only have 98 posts . Maybe next time!


get busy posting! you have until the 5th!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

missy_r said:


> Wish I could but I only have 98 posts . Maybe next time!


sent you a pm


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Please put Calleigh and Pedro each in the $30 category.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Pookypeds said:


> Please put Calleigh and Pedro each in the $30 category.


Ive added you...please post your wishlist if you havent already


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ok il put amber in
$30


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> ok il put amber in


Yay! 

awww, all of these new little baby puppies :cloud9:


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Not even close to 200 posts, but this looks like a ton of fun and I can't wait to hear what everyone gets! I've never heard of anything like this but Secret Santa...it's cool to see it done in the summer!

Edit: LOL, I may have gotten excited enough that I become momentarily illiterate and read 400 instead. Sorry


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Deerboy's Momma said:


> Not even close to 400 posts, but this looks like a ton of fun and I can't wait to hear what everyone gets! I've never heard of anything like this but Secret Santa...it's cool to see it done in the summer!


post requirement is 200 you have till the 5th so get to posting...I also sent you a pm


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Baylee & I can't wait to find out who we are shopping for! Haven't been in an exchange for a while. Fun fun fun!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

cant wait to start shopping!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Brandi who did you enter??


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> Brandi who did you enter??


I havent decided yet..I thought about just letting whoever gets me pick who they want to shop for..


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am almost there.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

CHITheresa said:


> I am almost there.


I sent you a pm


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I PM my info..This will be fun!!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

CHITheresa said:


> I PM my info..This will be fun!!!!


Ive added you


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Im no longer doing the secret summer exchange...my apologies to those who have signed up.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

What??....WHY?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Im no longer doing the secret summer exchange...my apologies to those who have signed up.


what happened here


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

appleblossom said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Im no longer doing the secret summer exchange...my apologies to those who have signed up.





You at least need to give us a reason!!!:foxes15:


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bummer


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

There is no reason to cancel the exchange...A lot of people were looking forward to it. But I know it is a lot of work. It's up to you though. I hope you continue with it.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

After talking with Kay & Michele Ive decided to go ahead with the exchange on here...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

:cheer::blob::blob::thumbup::foxes_207:ccasion5::toothy7:
That's good news !


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

michele said:


> :cheer::blob::blob::thumbup::foxes_207:ccasion5::toothy7:
> That's good news !


Im so happy that the exchange is back on I was really upset when I thought it had to be closed cause I might not be on the forum anymore...happy to be here & Ill be good from now on..


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Happy you changed your mind,everybody would miss you,you're an oldie like me(NOT IN AGE )!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

michele said:


> Happy you changed your mind,everybody would miss you,you're an oldie like me(NOT IN AGE )!


I hated to cancel the exchange but figured it would be better than just disappearing...so glad that the admin & mods decided to let me stay..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Signups are now closed...will be pm-ing everyone their match soon...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Signups are now closed...I am waiting to hear back from 2 members so as soon as I hear from them I will pm everyone their match


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

appleblossom said:


> Signups are now closed...I am waiting to hear back from 2 members so as soon as I hear from them I will pm everyone their match



Can't wait!!!!:blob5::blob4::blob::blob7::blob8:


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Don't forget Jake and Red


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Finally got Baylee's partner!! I don't want to give away too much but this doggy....has fur!! and a tail! and they live somewhere in this country! Now I must see their wishlist..hmmm...


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

LittleHead said:


> Finally got Baylee's partner!! I don't want to give away too much but this doggy....has fur!! and a tail! and they live somewhere in this country! Now I must see their wishlist..hmmm...


I don't have a partner yet! Can't wait to find out!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I was able to send matches out to a few people last night..I am still waiting to hear back from 1 member but have been unsuccessfull in getting in contact with her, I am going to work today so if i havent heard when i get home I will go ahead & pair everyone else up & pm out the matches..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I never could get in touch with my missing member (I hope everything is ok with her) so I went ahead & matched everyone up & sent out pm's..


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

LittleHead said:


> Finally got Baylee's partner!! I don't want to give away too much but this doggy....has fur!! and a tail! and they live somewhere in this country! Now I must see their wishlist..hmmm...



Guess bijoux is out then lol!!!!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Already shopping for Bijoux partner so fun!!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

This is my 1st time doing secret shopper. When Amberleah sends out her secret gift do we not put our return address on box, or is it no longer a secret at that point.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

This sounds like so much fun cant wait to take part in the next one (if i can as i live in uk)


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

I found SO many cute things for my partner and it's hard to stay within budget, LOL!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Baylee and I hope her ss doggie doesn't mind a late package. My family and I are in the process of moving BEFORE July 1st plus I'm working extra hours at work.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Sammy, We're in the UK too and have taken part in a few of them - doesnt matter where in the world you are to sign up to them (or at least it never has so far!!)


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I am sooo sorry but I just went shopping for our secret partner today.
I will post them on monday when our local post offices open again 
We were so busy with funeral arrangements, lawyers etc... I never got a chance t go shopping till now
But I promise to make it a good one  I did get a tad carried away shopping too haha
This is fun


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

guccigrande said:


> I am sooo sorry but I just went shopping for our secret partner today.
> I will post them on monday when our local post offices open again
> We were so busy with funeral arrangements, lawyers etc... I never got a chance t go shopping till now
> But I promise to make it a good one  I did get a tad carried away shopping too haha
> This is fun



thats ok you still have till the 30th to mail the gifts out so your not late at all. I still have several people who havent mailed their stuff out yet, myself included Im also planning to do one last sweep of the petstores here to see if there is any last minute items I want to add..


----------

